# Descaling a Cherub



## AliC (Jan 9, 2014)

Is it ok to descale a Fracino Cherub at home, or is it really a RTB or proper technician job?

I have plenty of citric acid at home, left over from the girls making bath bombs, but should I really use a proprietary descaling product? If the old citric acid is good enough, could someone please give me an indication of what strength solution I should make up?

Thanks


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Hi Ali,

I've descaled my Cherub several times without problem. The most important thing is to flush plenty of water through after letting the descaler solution rest for awhile.

I've only ever used the activated dezcal powder http://www.coffeehit.co.uk/cleaning-filtration/espresso-cleaning-products/urnex-dezcal-activated-scale-remover-1oz-28g

I wouldn't use pure citric acid as if you get the concentration wrong you could damage you're lovely copper boiler.

The main things to do when descaling are: leave descaling solution to do its job for no more than 10 minutes. Try to tilt machine left and right to get to those hard to reach places. Then allow boiler to get up to pressure, turn machine off and drain water from water tap. Flush with at least 4-5 litres of fresh water. You can totally empty the boiler my having machine on its side and water tap (or steam wand) fully open.


----------



## AliC (Jan 9, 2014)

fatboyslim said:


> if you get the concentration wrong you could damage you're lovely copper boiler.


Rather not do that, then!

Thanks FSB. There is a filter in the machine plus we have a water softener at home and I fill the Cherub with softened water, but all the same I'd rather not give the limescale a chance to start forming.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Its a pretty painless process. I would find something else you need/want from coffee hit and add 3 or 4 bags of dezcal to the order. That should last you a year or so.

The only time consuming part is flushing the boiler through after descaling.


----------



## Sharkie (Apr 29, 2013)

You may find this video quite helpful


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Ali, if you do want to descale soon and won't be ordering from Coffeehit anytime soon drop me a pm and I'll post you a sachet of Dezcal, it literally cost me pennies from the group buy supplier.


----------

